# Hornets trivia....



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

1. Which Hornet has a twin sister?

2. Who is Terry Kofler?

3. How many triple doubles has Chris Paul had so far in his NBA career?

4. Prior to Marcus Vinicius, who was the last Brazilian to make the Hornets' roster?

5. Who is the youngest player on the current Hornets roster?

6. Which Hornet player has the middle name of Cleotis?

7. Which Hornet appeared in a music video for Trina's Here We Go?

8. What number did Byron Scott wear during his playing days with the Lakers?

9. What was the Hornets' overtime record in the 06-07 season?

10. Which team entered the NBA at the same time as the Hornets in 1988?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> 1. Which Hornet has a twin sister?
> 
> 2. Who is Terry Kofler?
> 
> ...


oooo fun, lemme give it a shot.

1. Bobby Jackson
2. The hornets team trainer
3. 2.....right?
4. Alex garcia
5. Julian Wright
6. Tyson Chandler
7. No idea.... david west? 
8. #4
9. 5-0 or 6-0
10. miami heat


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

#3 should be 3. I believe Chris Paul had 3 triple doubles. #7 is Rasual Butler.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> #3 should be 3. I believe Chris Paul had 3 triple doubles. #7 is Rasual Butler.


That's correct bee-fan.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> oooo fun, lemme give it a shot.
> 
> 1. Bobby Jackson
> 2. The hornets team trainer
> ...


Tooeasy, you got 7 right (1,2,4,5,6,8, & 10). That's pretty good.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Anyone know #9?


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

For #9, I think it's 7-0.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> For #9, I think it's 7-0.


Absolutely correct. I'll post more trivia very soon.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Dang, I'll wait for more questions.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

More trivia!

1. Name 3 Hornet players (past or present) who has the initials JM.

2. Name 3 Hornet players (past or present) who has the initials DW.

3. What was the Hornets' record at the end of the 02-03 regular season? 

4. Which Hornet has a pet snake named Kuda?

5. What did Jannero Pargo study at the University of Arkansas?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Anybody?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

:wait:


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I'll give it a try:

1.Jamaal Magloire, Jamal Mashburn, Jerome Moiso
2.David West, David Westly, ?
3.42-35 (Okay, I cheated)
4.It's either Hilton or Cedric, I'll go with Hilton Armstrong
5.Don't know


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I'll give it a try:
> 
> 1.Jamaal Magloire, Jamal Mashburn, Jerome Moiso
> 2.David West, David Westly, ?
> ...


:laugh: bee-fan, you got #1, #3, and #4 right. #2 is partially right. I'll give a hint (his first name was David). Good going.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

David Wesley might be what your looking for for #2.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

BlueBaron said:


> David Wesley might be what your looking for for #2.


I think bee-fan said Wesley already. However, there's one more guy with the initials D.W. that some don't quite remember. I'll post the answer in another day or so if no one answers it.


----------

